# Antler Pen Stand - Help



## THarvey

I have seen a number of you post pictures of pens with penstands made with antler.

Of course, now that I have some antler to play with, I cannot find any of those pictures.

Could some of you be kind enough to post pictures of penstands you have made using deer antler with a wood base?  Also, how have you fastened the antler to the wood?

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## papaturner

THarvey here is the only one that I have a picture of. I simply screwed it down from the bottom of the base. Hope this helps.


----------



## stoneman

Here's mine. No wood though.


----------



## THarvey

Okay, Steve, I give up.

How did you mount the arrow in the antler, without showing a cut kerf?

The rack I am currently working on is for a 30-06 cartridge pen, desk set.  However, my pastor is a bow hunter.  Your setup looks like a good idea for him.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## stoneman

Tim,
I just sent you a private message. Contact me after reading it if you are interested.


----------



## THarvey

Thanks Steve.

PM Sent.


----------



## workinforwood

Took me a couple minutes, but found mine.  I sold the pen and stand...first time I ever displayed it, it was the first thing to sell!  Entire thing, stand and pen cost me under $3.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=33218&highlight=antler


----------



## workinforwood

That question about the arrow is a good one.  My guess is he actually shot the arrow into the antler, and then removed the stick portion, leaving just the arrow head imbedded.


----------



## reddwil

Heres mine T


----------



## arjudy

Here is one that I made about 2 years ago. Hope it helps.


----------



## rherrell

Here's a couple I made.


----------



## workinforwood

Dang..those are SPIFFY Rick !!!


----------



## karlkuehn

Similar to Rick's, I've been planning on using the 'stumps' of the moose antlers for a stand for a pen/pencil set that I made for my dad from last year's moose hunt in the Yukon.

I was planning on drilling a pair of cone-shaped holes in the top of the stump that you see in the picture, providing I solve the problem of finding a cone-shaped drill bit...

The pens are black TI designers, and the blanks are segmented with the leg bones he sent down with the antlers last year. Stunk the shop up for a week with these. Ugh...he just got another, bigger moose this year. Antlers suck. :mad-tongue:


----------



## karlkuehn

karlkuehn said:


> Similar to Rick's, I've been planning on using the 'stumps' of the moose antlers for a stand for a pen/pencil set that I made for my dad from last year's moose hunt in the Yukon...



Crap, I think I found a server bill I haven't paid...stay tuned


----------



## workinforwood

I've seen cone shaped drill bits at Lowes.  Just like the one's on american chopper to make a hole larger.  Also, there is the option of a countersink bit, there is cone shaped ones of those too.


----------



## THarvey

karlkuehn said:


> Crap, I think I found a server bill I haven't paid...stay tuned



Karl,

Change the file name removing the "_".

thanks,

tim


----------



## karlkuehn

THarvey said:


> Karl,
> 
> Change the file name removing the "_".
> 
> thanks,
> 
> tim



Nah, I just got off the phone with GoDaddy. My hosting account had been suspended again. Where does the month go? Weird that I'm still getting emails off that account. The pics should be back up and running soon though. 
The '_' is actually one of the characters in my file name and will come through just fine once they remove the stupid FTP lock. 

Er...I think...heh :biggrin:


----------



## bkersten

Here's one I did for the WV Troopers Conference in June on a Corian base, with a 308 cartridge pen


----------



## rherrell

workinforwood said:


> I've seen cone shaped drill bits at Lowes. Just like the one's on american chopper to make a hole larger. Also, there is the option of a countersink bit, there is cone shaped ones of those too.


That's exactly what I used. They're called Uni-Bits, some call them "step drills". They come in different sizes and the one I used goes to 9/16" at the big end.


----------



## workinforwood

Man..we need an antler pen with stand dedicated gallery!  It's all great looking stuff and each one so different from the next!  If he wanted idea's, his head should be exploding by now.


----------



## THarvey

workinforwood said:


> Man..we need an antler pen with stand dedicated gallery!  It's all great looking stuff and each one so different from the next!  If he wanted idea's, his head should be exploding by now.



That is an understatement.

Thank you everyone for sharing your ideas.  Keep them coming.  I am filing these away.

I will post my version when it is complete.  I have a few other projects ahead of it.

Tim


----------



## sbell111

karlkuehn said:


> Similar to Rick's, I've been planning on using the 'stumps' of the moose antlers for a stand for a pen/pencil set that I made for my dad from last year's moose hunt in the Yukon.
> 
> I was planning on drilling a pair of cone-shaped holes in the top of the stump that you see in the picture, providing I solve the problem of finding a cone-shaped drill bit...
> 
> The pens are black TI designers, and the blanks are segmented with the leg bones he sent down with the antlers last year. Stunk the shop up for a week with these. Ugh...he just got another, bigger moose this year. Antlers suck. :mad-tongue:


You know my address if you need some place to send those antlers so they don't bug you anymore.


----------



## THarvey

Karl,

I will be happy to take any of that stinking antler off you hands.

Let me know, I will send you my address. :biggrin:

Tim


----------



## stoneman

*Two More Possibilities*

Tim,

I've been dabbling with a couple more stands. The first stand uses a forked piece cut from the end of a 4 point antler.  It is attached to the simple wooden base with epoxy and a screw from the bottom. The rim at the case head fits nicely in the thin web edge between the forks to hold it from sliding. The second stand is made from the burr of a whitetail antler, turned over, drilled & molded to match the bullet nib.

The pens are both cartridge pens without clips to go with the desk stands. The first is a brass 30-06. The second is a nickel 308 that I turned with a fat end to preserve some of the live edge.


----------



## THarvey

*Here's my version*

Thank you all for sharing your ideas and examples.

Here is my first version of an antler stand.  It is a special order gift for my customer's boss.  The pen in the second picture is part of the order.  Third and fourth pictures are the remaining pens in the order.  These are two views of the same pens.  The color in this antler is amazing.

I still have some clean up to do on the stand, but wanted to post a picture.

Thoughts and comments welcome.


----------



## stoneman

Nice job Tim. Well done. I like the business card holder.


----------



## topbind

*Here are some of mine*

These are a few that i have done


----------



## OldWrangler

Here's a couple of mine. They sell really well at shows. The antler is a piece I can't use for a pen and the wood is usually shop scrap so there is very little cost in the stand. They sell for $15-20 each.


----------



## jttheclockman

Man there are some cool ideas in here. Maybe we should have a catagory for pen stands and then sub catagories for things like this. This is great.


----------

